# Korn Gear.



## Munky7Head (Nov 30, 2007)

Looking back on old threads, I noticed a lot of people are asking what Korn used for their self titled album and Life is Peachy.
Not many people were correct.
So, after HOURS of research, I have your answers  


Korn Self Titled:

Amps:
They used Hughes and Kettner and Peavey in the Studio.
Live from 1994 - 1997, they used Mesa Dual Rectos.
1998-on, as we all know, triple rectos / line 6.

Guitars:
Head did 90% of the album on an 1991 Ibanez UV7PWH.
He did some clean parts on a Gibson Les Paul.

Munky used mostly a 1990 Ibanez UV7BK.
He also used an old Silvertone for the intro to "Blind"

all the 7 strings had Dimarzio Neck Position Blazes in the Bridge.

Effects:
Munky used a Big Muff, Dunlop Crybaby, and a Tube Screamer. [maybe more]
Head had a pretty simple rig. He used a DOD Metal distortion and a Tube Screamer.




LIFE IS PEACHY:

Amps:
On this album, they used Marshall heads. [both head and munky]
They used Mesa cabs.


Guitars:

Head used his PWH again for most of it. But he used an Ibanez UV7BK to track "Ass Itch" and "Kill You"
Munky used his UV7BK.

Blaze Neck in the Bridge again.

Effects:
God Only knows. hahaha. SO many.


All this info has been collected from old Magazines. [1996 Guitar School, 1999 Guitar mag, and a 1996 Guitar World.]


Head set his amps to Bass: 10, Mid: 3, Treb: 5-6, Gain 10.

Munky set his to Bass: 10, Mid: 0, Treb:9, Gain: 10.


If you have any other gear questions, I can find them for you [about older korn of course  ]


----------



## Apophis (Nov 30, 2007)

Thanks for info


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Nov 30, 2007)

fuck their settings blew balls.

peach sounds very mid-heavy, though


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah.
Head was a mid heavy guy back then.


----------



## Jason (Nov 30, 2007)

Ya sounds alot more mid heavy than those settings show  engineer prolly put alot back in


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 30, 2007)

haha yeah.
Heads tech said those were it in a 1996 Guitar School.
He also said a LIST of pedals they used on the first two albums.
I can post tonight if you would like me to.


----------



## nikt (Nov 30, 2007)

Munky7Head said:


> Head set his amps to Bass: 10, Mid: 3, Treb: 5-6, Gain 10.
> Munky set his to Bass: 10, Mid: 0, Treb:9, Gain: 10.



mesa rectifier with bass on 10 and gain on 10??


----------



## Shaman (Nov 30, 2007)

nikt said:


> mesa rectifier with bass on 10 and gain on 10??



I don't believe any post processing could fix that


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 30, 2007)

thats the exact words from the magazine.

I have never played a Rectifier, so, idk.


----------



## Stitch (Nov 30, 2007)

Imagine shit on toast. Without the toast.

Thats roughly what it would have sounded like.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, that can't be right. 

Though my favourite tone from Korn was on "Follow The Leader" and the original Family Values tour.


----------



## Munky7Head (Nov 30, 2007)

From a Guitar School 1996:

"When it comes to tweaking the heads, Caco steps to the plate. "Brian is a gain person" the tech says. "He likes a lot of gain because he's doing most of all the sample stuff, making all the noises here and there, so he needs a lot of gain to pull them out". As such, Caco locks Head's bass in at 10, then dials mids to 3, treble at 5 or 6, and gain at 10. For Munky, he turns the gain down to 7, and sets bass at 6.5 to 7, rolls off the mids, and adds a little more treble and some presence."

oh, and also from the 1996 GS [the list of pedals from life is peachy]:


Welch: "Before I only used a chorus pedal live. Now I've got three or four: a Uni-Fuzz, a flanger and a chorus pedal. We're going to keep all the pedals that we don't use in the studio. Last time we took all of the pedals on the road and half of them got fucked up. It was good though, because we went out and found the new ones that we used on this record."


GS: "What pedals did you use on the new album?"


Shaffer: "We used a Uni-Vibe on the beginning of "Swallow". It's like a phaser, but you dont have control over it. It's bad. We also used an Electic Mistress, which I love, on "No Place to Hide". It sounds like a rocket. We used a Roland Jet Phaser a little bit. Head used a Mu-Tron Bi-Phaser on "Porno Creep". It sounds like a hip-hop sample in the background. We were using a lot of distortion pedals and going for this overblown, heavy sound, but some of it was so muddy that we had to go back over it with a cleaner tone. The clarity wasn't there. There was a killer, phat vibe in the songs, but the guitars weren't cutting through like they should. We went back and got a cleaner tone straight out of a Marshall instead of running a bunch of pedals. We still used a couple of pedals, just not as heavily."



So I stand corrected. They used MARSHALLS on Life is Peachy. Sorry.


----------



## Nats (Dec 1, 2007)

i have a magazine from 95 as they were writing for LIP where they said they used JCM 900's in the studio for the first and 2nd records


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 1, 2007)

on at least some of the songs on FTL, they were using both marshall and mesa boogie at the same time, for a fatter tone. i know they did that on It´s On at least...


----------



## Kotex (Dec 1, 2007)

On the korn vid Duece, it shows them in the studio playing with H&K cabs (in the LIP era).


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 1, 2007)

I have the Duece video also.
They used H&K, Mesa, and Marshall cabs in the studio. But yeah, they used H&K too.

I know they used marshall heads though.


----------



## amonb (Dec 1, 2007)

I just listened to LIP in full and thought their "Riff tone" was pretty indistinct...very muddy sounding to my ears.

I think there is a thread here where Zimbloth said Ross Robinson at the time was in love with Mesas and Korn abused em on their first two and they were also used on Sep's "Roots" album, but hey Munky7Head's info came from the engineer so cool for me  Cool thread!


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 1, 2007)

amonb said:


> I just listened to LIP in full and thought their "Riff tone" was pretty indistinct...very muddy sounding to my ears.
> 
> I think there is a thread here where Zimbloth said Ross Robinson at the time was in love with Mesas and Korn abused em on their first two and they were also used on Sep's "Roots" album, but hey Munky7Head's info came from the engineer so cool for me  Cool thread!



As far as I know, Ross' main contribution to the guitar tone of those albums was the shitty fuzz pedal he used on everything he produced at that time (Limp Bizkit's first album for example). 

There's a reason all the bands he worked with at that time had better tone on the albums they did after working with him than on the albums he produced.

Man, I hate that guy.


----------



## amonb (Dec 1, 2007)

eleven59 said:


> There's a reason all the bands he worked with at that time had better tone on the albums they did after working with him than on the albums he produced.
> 
> Man, I hate that guy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Dec 1, 2007)

the H&K cabs were for the bass, Fieldy uses Mesa heads with H&K bass cabs... unless i´m missing something, and they used H&K cabs for their guitars as well?


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 1, 2007)

yeah. H&K cabs for Guitar also.
Mostly on tour / in the studio for the ST album.


----------



## Rick (Dec 2, 2007)

nikt said:


> mesa rectifier with bass on 10 and gain on 10??



I used to do that with my POD.


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 2, 2007)

I clipped this out of a Guitar World 1995.

It shows that Head [there is one for munky also] used H&K amps.


----------



## eleven59 (Dec 3, 2007)

Rick said:


> I used to do that with my POD.



I used to use the Rectified2 setting on my Flextone II with all knobs on 10


----------



## Munky7Head (Dec 3, 2007)

News:

the exact amp used for LIP was a Marshall JCM 900


----------



## buffa d (Jan 27, 2008)

Didn't they use Diezels at some point?


----------



## ukfswmart (Jan 27, 2008)

buffa d said:


> Didn't they use Diezels at some point?


----------



## Decipher (Jan 27, 2008)

buffa d said:


> Didn't they use Diezels at some point?


 They blended a VH4 with their Triple Rec's for the dirty signal during Issues/Untouchables era? to a little while ago (but I think that they're back to just Triple Rec's again).

Hell, during a breif time during the Follow the Leader Era, they were using Rivera Knucklehead's and the Sub cabs! FTW


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 27, 2008)

They are now endorsed my Diezel. Munky used them on the "Untitled" album.


----------



## Groff (Jan 27, 2008)

Apex1rg7x said:


> They are now endorsed my Diezel. Munky used them on the "Untitled" album.



Even though the guitar was really deep in the mix... The tone on the untitled album was freakin' sweet!


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jan 28, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Even though the guitar was really deep in the mix... The tone on the untitled album was freakin' sweet!



Unfortunately, it was a shitty album


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Jan 28, 2008)

Agreed that the guitars were buried in the mix and that the tone was killer but that album is really starting to grow on me. Im really digging it lately i think i just needed a few listens to get used to it.


----------



## Munky7Head (Jan 30, 2008)

eh, I bought it the day it came out. It was really.... different. Although, the guitar tone was pretty rad. Im still always going to be a Self Titled - Issues type of guy.


----------



## skeeballcore (Feb 27, 2015)

I know I'm bumping a very old thread, but I found an old guitar world with info on Life Is Peachy and snapped a couple of pictures


I uploaded and checked these and they weren't sideways...now they are...don't know. Hopefully you guys can read it.


----------



## RedXIII (Jul 15, 2015)

Sorry to rebump such an old thread, but it turns out that Munky and Head and even most of the other studio staff didn't know the true secret to those early Korn tones: a vintage 8 inch combo amp! Richard Kaplan from Indigo Ranch reveals the secret here:
https://youtu.be/83TZy9XC_VE

This is a small segment from some podcasts he did before he died


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Dec 15, 2015)

Great thread!

I always wondered what kind of pedals _Munky_ used for the intro of '*It's On*!'.


----------



## Shask (Dec 15, 2015)

TheCopeOfHeaven said:


> Great thread!
> 
> I always wondered what kind of pedals _Munky_ used for the intro of '*It's On*!'.





I remember reading in a magazine back in the day, that for the intro of Its On, they actually had a fan in the studio. They had the amp on one side, and the mike on the other, so that twirling sound actually came from the fan spinning between the mic and amp.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Dec 15, 2015)

This forum simply can't disappoint me. 

Thanks, _Shask_! That's sick.
Is there any chance you remember what magazine was that?


----------



## Shask (Dec 15, 2015)

TheCopeOfHeaven said:


> This forum simply can't disappoint me.
> 
> Thanks, _Shask_! That's sick.
> Is there any chance you remember what magazine was that?



They did all kinds of weird miking things. Another one I remember is that weird clean part in the middle of ADIDAS. They had an amp laying on the floor under a piano, and then dropped a mic from the ceiling down above the piano. That weird sound they got was just playing a clean sound, but it made the strings in the piano resonate, creating that weird chime like sound. 

Hell, I dunno, lol. That was 1999  It would be one of the common ones like Guitar World, or Guitar for the Practicing Musician, or whatever....


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah, I, too, remember that one.


----------



## TheCopeOfHeaven (Dec 15, 2015)

Hey Shask,

Is this what you meant earlier?


----------



## sevenfoxes (Dec 16, 2015)

Back in the 90's, I was a pissed off teenager who was obsessed with Korn. My bedroom walls were covered with Korn posters, and I even brought in real corn stock and decorated my room with it. I wore baggy Korn shirts, and had long hair with twisted braids in them. Even got to meet the band back on the Family Values Tour. 

Funny how my taste in music has changed since then. I think the only heavy bands I still listen to from that era are deftones and Snot.


----------



## Dannyz (Jun 18, 2020)

This thread is GOLD.


----------

